# Space Marine Commander Leather Loin Cloth



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a good number of the below accesscory piece from the Space Marine Commander kit.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SM-Commande.../380508651668?pt=Games_US&hash=item5898154094

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40K-SM-Comm.../200833905074?pt=Games_US&hash=item2ec2a231b2

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313&_nkw=40k+ROMAN+TABARDS&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They are all US tho.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So search for 40k Space Marine Roman Tabard on uk ebay.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I have done, there are only some that come with the cloth loin cloth, not separately.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Make them out of greenstuff? I would just order and pay for the international shipping if it was me. Even if you got like 500 of them it wouldn't weigh much.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The one from the US that has more than 1 won't deliver to my location, it says:

"The address specified in your cart is in a location that does not meet the seller's shipping requirements. You can change the shipping address in your cart and try adding this item again, or contact the seller to request an exemption."


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Try requesting exception. Or poke bitz to get some more kits in.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

One of those links scofield posted is for the warstore, I get tonnes of stuff off them to Oz so I can't imagine they'd not post to blighty.

I think I have one in my bits box, PM me if you want it.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just found these while doing my usual thing of trawling through eBay for bargains and remembered seeing this thread;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Five-leat...K_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item3a7b895a37&_uhb=1

Pretty much what you're looking for, just not GW if it's not a problem


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, I'd seen them yeah, I've decided though to limit the loin clothes to just ranked marines, like sergeants etc


----------

